# Awesome Birthdays



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

so, as it's my birthday as i'm writing it, I have memories coming back from all of them.
Just list your amazing birthday parties/presents here.
I'll go first.
So, for my 13th birthday, I got to fly a plane.
I flew a plane.
The instructor was near the controls in case I needed help, but I took off, flew around, and landed at a different runway with minimal assistance.
It was awesome.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

LuckyPhoenix said:


> so, as it's my birthday as i'm writing it, I have memories coming back from all of them.
> Just list your amazing birthday parties/presents here.
> I'll go first.
> So, for my 13th birthday, I got to fly a plane.
> ...


Oh man. Thats a REALLY badass birthday present! :D

Oh and once again happy birthday. Again, you're day being after my dog's, like, THE EXACT DAY AFTER...is epic. Especially since we met and became friends yesterday lol or....at least, i think we're friends o.O xD


----------



## Stormrycon (Aug 17, 2018)

*wow*
I can't even fly virtual airplanes


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 24, 2018)

I think I probably had an awesome birthday in 2004, since 2004 in general was awesome for me. Hopefully I got a good amount of pokemon stuff considering it was SUCH a special interest then xD


----------

